# Lamictal and sleep



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone here ever taken lamictal and had insomnia from it? I find that its not that i am restless, i am tired at night but cannot fall asleep. 
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ive been on lamictal for almost a year and when I first started every time I went up a dose I had trouble sleeping almost like a caffeine high or something just without the jitters, it drove me crazy but went away eventually, still happens from time to time but not too often


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

yea u described it exactly. it is like a caffeine high. I will be laying there and still be exhausted by somehow cant find sleep. But its good you said it goes away. I know i had some other side effects from it as well (nausea, dizziness) but they have worn off thank god.


----------

